# HR21 How to move Series manager data to replacement HR21



## Cosy458 (May 26, 2012)

One of our 2 HR21 DVRs has been locking up lately, and have a replacement unit here. The issue is: the old DVR series manager is full with 50 items. Some of the items are seasonal, and others mainly of the local PBS stations are no schedule, just seem to appear randomly, some less than 1/month. Even to enter by hand each item, many would not be possibly since they wouldn't appear in the guide until 2 weeks prior to airing. We are current with watching recorded programming, so, there is nothing there to transfer.

Assuming that the DVR has Linux OS, the data is likely a file in the user's area (some name), would it be possible to copy the file to a PC running Linux (I have several running Ubuntu), and then copy the file to the new HR21. Understand that means opening both of the boxes. I am somewhat familiar with Linux, Gparted, and Clonezilla.

Some questions, hopefully someone has access to the contents of a hard drive:
1: Is the Series manager data a single file, and it's name?
2: Is the file(s) encrypted? If not could one search the file for a text string to find the file?
3: Would the HR21 see the different file size, and flag that as an error?
4: Would back up the new drive with Clonezilla, and if necessary restore it. 
5: Has anyone done this?
6: The old HR21 is operational, if it is returned with a missing tamper seal, is that a concern?
7: Using 2PC, is there a way to enter the series manager data easier than using the remote control?

Thanking in advance for any comments.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

You can't move SL's from one DVR to another. You must setup a new SL on the new DVR.


----------



## Cosy458 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply.  That's what I understood, but am looking for a work around that the more experienced could do. It totally amazes me that Directv doesn't have a way to do it. This is a very common occurrence to replace a receiver. I'm sure all the basics of making it happen are already in the DVR to upload and download a file. All that would be necessary, writing a little script (programming) to make it happen. There isn't a lot of security concern on this data. Essentially all cell phones have the capability to move data t/from PC's., other phones, etc.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Nonetheless, there is no way to do it.
Sorry.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

"RunnerFL" said:


> You can't move SL's from one DVR to another. You must setup a new SL on the new DVR.


RunnerFL,

Not to differ, but, if you are using an external esata box when you replace the DVR's, the Series Links will be there and work on the new box. Of course, any recordings on that box will not be viewable on the new DVR. I have done this more than once when replacing my old HR20's with new HR24's.

Of course, this won't help the op.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Pen and paper.


----------



## Cosy458 (May 26, 2012)

No External Esata box.  We do have the off the air tuners, and DO record heavily from the 2 local PBS sub channels. Their guides are less than perfect at times which doesn't help the situation. Thanks again for the replies. I was hoping someone could shed light on the file structure situation.

I have started a spreadsheet of all the items, so I can at least attack the data entry in an organized fashion. I did try to photograph the series manager screen and run the JPG file trough OCR, but didn't work. I did think about bringing the DVR feed into the PC (it has both HD digital and analog tuners and inputs), use a screen grabber (Snagit), and run that through the OCR. But this is going fairly well into the spreedsheet manually.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Pen and paper.


I used my cell phone to take pictures of each screen of the Series manager. Was much quicker for me.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> I used my cell phone to take pictures of each screen of the Series manager. Was much quicker for me.


Yep, cell phone or digital camera.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jagrim said:


> Of course, this won't help the op.


That's why I didn't bring it up.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If you have a way to copy the drive using the outlined technique in the the TIps and Resources forum, all the SL's will be on the new dvr...there is no other way to do it, and it would require breaking your TOS with D* if you don't own the dvr's in question.


----------



## Cosy458 (May 26, 2012)

Well, the new HR21 is operational, and the Series manager, Favorites, and quick tune are pretty close to the old DVR. Total time, about 6 hours. Will have to see how much old stuff that we have seen before and will get deleted turns up in the playlist. 

While viewing the setup stuff, the whole-house seems like it is capable to transfer series manager info to another DVR which we have, but then again it might only transfer a working copy, or even just go out and request what's wanted.

Thanks everyone for there comments.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/calendar.php?c=3

That will help you set up recordings for shows upcoming...

And I do think that someday they may figure out how to give us setting to back up all our series links to our accounts online so this is a much easier thing to deal with.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Cosy458 said:


> Well, the new HR21 is operational, and the Series manager, Favorites, and quick tune are pretty close to the old DVR. Total time, about 6 hours...


I'm no speed demon but this process takes me less than 2 hours (I just did it a week ago, during _Meet the Press_ and _Face the Nation_). If you took 10 minutes to do favs and QT that would give you 7 minutes apiece to do 50 SLs. If you went out and made a sandwich during each of those 50 SL resets, I might be able to see how it would take 7 minutes each. 6 hours? Really? I think we might now have a hyperbole-based credibility gap here.


----------



## Cosy458 (May 26, 2012)

First made a spreadsheet of the series manager items, including if possible channel, sub channel (there is an antenna), day of week, and time. Then was able to fairly quickly locate in guide the programs and double click record. But with a fresh load, it was 24 hours before guide was complete. Many of the 50 items are seasonal, or not regular scheduled, required searching for titles. There are still 12 programs that I have not been able to schedule. With the favorites, I selected to empty the list and selected the favorites starting with channel I receive. Since I didn't have an official list of the old favorites, I selected a few that turned out to not be our liking, and a few PPV. This took time to sort out and correct. And last there was Quick tune selections. I very computer literate, but this is a lot of monkey business.

And then to top it all off, the replacement receiver crashed and reset itself just before noon today after being online 18 hours.

Just had a wild thought: The HR21 is setting directly above an AM21 off the air tuner, which is setting directly on a solid wood dresser top. The room is air conditioned at 74F. The current HR21 internal temperature is 113F. I'm going to make some 3/4" square wood sticks to create a space under both units.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think it should be trivial task - under Linux mount both drives, copy a few files - done.


----------



## Cosy458 (May 26, 2012)

That is my thinking, a few files, but there was no response as to precedence, file names, etc. And there is the issue of the tamper seal, what happens if the receiver is not damaged, operational and returned. The prospect of $100's is a tough gamble for a non- gambler. I am quite good at not damaging equipment, and being able to restore things to original condition. I did just install some spacers between the units. After 10 minutes, it's still 113F. The other HR21 with AM21 below is top unit in an entertainment center cabinet, showing idle 118F, so maybe temperature is not an issue.

I'm getting more than a little disgusted with the situation. I was somewhat reluctant to go for the replacement, and now may have a worst unit. I still have the old HR21 boxed ready to end back, will hold on to that one for a while. I don't think Dish would be much better. Have thought a bit, about a big dish (yea they aren't that big today), but a search a while back, didn't yield much in program subscriptions. Will have to dig deeper.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

They did some (not sure if all user's settings) backup/restore using remote's memory for such cases.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> You can't move SL's from one DVR to another. You must setup a new SL on the new DVR.


Would be nice if we could use the USB port on the IRD to save our settings for transferring them to a new IRD via USB thumbdrive, for example.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"n3ntj" said:


> Would be nice if we could use the USB port on the IRD to save our settings for transferring them to a new IRD via USB thumbdrive, for example.


I'd prefer to be able to have my units automatically backup all settings nightly to my online account. And make an easy way to download them to a new unit.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> I'd prefer to be able to have my units automatically backup all settings nightly to my online account. And make an easy way to download them to a new unit.


That's a good option but not good for everyone, lets start by just getting a way to back up those settings at home 1st. Remember there are still lots of people with poor internet or very low data caps that dont want to waste their bandwidth on something they might only need once in a great while.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> That's a good option but not good for everyone, lets start by just getting a way to back up those settings at home 1st. Remember there are still lots of people with poor internet or very low data caps that dont want to waste their bandwidth on something they might only need once in a great while.


Why would a 100 kb xml file hit a data cap?

Besides, it'd be nice to create and manage your SL list online. Just bring up the guide, search for the show you want to add, right-click and choose "series link". Then just go to the series manager app, rearrange everything then click "OK". You even get to use a real keyboard and mouse!

D* will get there, they have to, because some of their competition already does this.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Who is offering that currently?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

They could even send this info over phone lines. You are supposed to be hooked up to one or the other.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

bobcamp1 said:


> Why would a 100 kb xml file hit a data cap?
> 
> Besides, it'd be nice to create and manage your SL list online. Just bring up the guide, search for the show you want to add, right-click and choose "series link". Then just go to the series manager app, rearrange everything then click "OK". You even get to use a real keyboard and mouse!


Doesn't even need to happen every night. If you make no changes, no upload. Tagging the file(s) with a date time stamp will tell the DVR if the upload needs to happen. Or setting a flag when you make a change that gets checked.

As for managing on line, a nightly upload would not be enough. You would have to have all changes sent up when they occur or have the DVR talk to the service when you query from the online app to verify that the latest is available.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Who is offering that currently?


With Fios, I can check my DVRs existing list of programs, set new programs and check the upcoming schedule as well as get a status of my hard drive capacity. I can delete recordings as well.

The things I cannot do is manage season passes or restore them from a backup. It is a live query to the DVR.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You could mange your series online with replaytv ten years ago with just phone modem. So yeah this stuff can be accomplished.


----------



## Davedude (Nov 2, 2009)

CCarncross said:


> Who is offering that currently?


Tivo, on their Tivo Premier.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Davedude said:


> Tivo, on their Tivo Premier.


What he said.  Tivo offers it.

(Sorry I didn't reply right away, I've been busy these past few days.)


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> With Fios, I can check my DVRs existing list of programs, set new programs and check the upcoming schedule as well as get a status of my hard drive capacity. I can delete recordings as well.
> 
> The things I cannot do is manage season passes or restore them from a backup. It is a live query to the DVR.


Once IMG 1.9.1 is fully deployed, rumor has it you'll be able to do this.


----------



## ricksterinps (Oct 11, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/calendar.php?c=3
> 
> That will help you set up recordings for shows upcoming...
> 
> And I do think that someday they may figure out how to give us setting to back up all our series links to our accounts online so this is a much easier thing to deal with.


Kind of OT...
I would love it if when they got around to doing that, that they created a way for us to copy our Favorite Channel settings from one device to another. Maybe I'm just lazy.


----------

